# Short Follicular Phase



## Ceilani

Hi all,

So I've been reading more about how a shortened follicular phase can lead to fertility problems; has anyone here experienced this?

My cycles have been pretty regular....24/25 day cycles with a 10-ish day follicular phase (ov on day 10 or 11) and a 14 day luteal phase. The last couple of cycles though, my period has been about 3 days of light/medium flow with 1-2 days of brn spotting (as opposed to 4 full days of heavy flow from April to about Sept.). I get positive OPK's 1-2 days prior to ov, and this last cycle (1st one temping) I saw a definite shift showing ov on day 10.

DH and I are planning to make an appt with an RE in January (that will be 6 mos of active TTC), but until then, I think I read somewhere here on the forum that a small dosage of Vitex can lengthen the follicular phase...thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## vermeil

hello! I *think* only the luteal phase has an impact and 14 days sounds just about right. But only your FS can confirm for sure


----------



## shiseru

I have the same problem. Cycle is 26 days - 28 days. I usually ovulate day 12 but I had one recently that I ovulated on day 10! Then my LP has somehow or rather longer than 14 days nowadays where it usually was only 12-13 days!

Oh and my OPK was positive on the day of O day only!

I took clomid last cycle and during day 12 went in for a scan, everything seemed okay, my follicle was of good size so the gynae doesnt seem too concern.


----------

